# Vise update



## Paul in OKC (May 3, 2006)

Just note to those waiting on vises. Progress is unfortunately slow. I am a small fish when trying to get parts made at shops. Unless you want 1000+ parts, it's hard to get in. I will be working on assembly of some in the next week or so and be in contact with those at the top of the list as I get them done. I cannot at this time accept any more names, as I am up to 70!(Very humbling and apreciated). My job is also going like gang busters, with one guy leaving and two newer ones coming in to get aclammated(sp) to the work.
Thanks to all for your patience.


----------



## JimGo (May 3, 2006)

Hey Paul, when are you going to start making barrel trimmers, too? []


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Hey Paul, when are you going to start making barrel trimmers, too? []



Uhhhh, spare time?[]  I am looking into some tooling options for that though.


----------



## gerryr (May 5, 2006)

If you start making pen mills, please put me on the list.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 5, 2006)

Hey, Paul, whatever list you start, put me on it!!  I LOVE the vise, it is now my most important tool!!!!


----------



## epson (May 5, 2006)

Any chance in letting us know where we are in the list for the vise?


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by epson_
> <br />Any chance in letting us know where we are in the list for the vise?


E-mail is best.  You are at #19. Hopefully about two weeks or less. (Unless more people don't answer thier e-mail that I got one ready for them, you'll move up faster that way[])


----------



## epson (May 5, 2006)

Looking foward.


----------



## Johnathan (May 6, 2006)

Let me guess Paul, the update is that I still have to wait...a long time. [] Can't wait to finally get one in the shop. []


----------



## Pipes (May 9, 2006)

I duno were Iam at on the list BUT IF I miss a dang e amil I will kill myself I gotta have one a those vises !!!!! and any pen mills you ever make put me in NOW :O)))[]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

